# Kody ate my earring



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I woke up Saturday to a half eaten wooden earring. I'm not sure where the hook is and I pray he has not swallowed it. He threw up bile three times that morning so I kept a close eye on him all day. He ate, pooed and played as normal. Sunday he woke up crying so I gave him a pepcid to settle his stomach. He was his usual self all day. I put him on a bland diet (chicken and rice) just in case. Today he only pooed once and I'm still a little worried. Were going in for Xrays tomorrow morning so keep us in your prayers.out:out:out:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah poor Kody. Hope he is OK! x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

let us know how he goes on


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed....hope all is ok? They are little tinkers aren't they!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Please update us when you can....thoughts coming your way


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

*Update*

The vet just called....they were able to to get the post out along with a chunk of wood through a rectal exam. Since its in the lower GI tract, no xrays neeeded, they are keeping him for the day to give him an enema to get everything else out and bathe him. I'm so happy my little furball is going to be ok. Thanks for your thoughts and well wishes. :kiss:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is good news....poor little guy...hope he is all well when you get him back in your arms.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad it's getting sorted...what a worry! I think I might have to puppy proof my house after reading this! Far too much Lego about! 

X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless him, what a worry. Glad all ok. Dudley tries to eat everything as well, I am often prizing things out of his mouth. Recently I thought a poo of his looked wierd so I poked it about a bit with a stick (as you do!!) eventually I realised it was the whole furry leg off of his stuffing free fox! so glad it had gone through with no problems, I won't leave him with soft toys now.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

No more earrings Kody!!


----------

